# Looking for a save file for Majora's Mask



## Lycan911 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, I really fu*ked up now. Instead of clicking on "Restore", I accidentally clicked on "Save", and boom, saved the title screen ;-; So my question is, does anyone have a save file right after beating Odolwa and rescuing the Deku Princess? Name and number of fairies don't matter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone? ;-;


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey be thankful you wernt further, you can get back their really really fast now that you know what to do.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2015)

I knooow, but damn, it's not fun doing everything all over again  I guess I'll just have to do it anyway


----------



## bowser (Apr 6, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Well, I really fu*ked up now. Instead of clicking on "Restore", I accidentally clicked on "Save", and boom, saved the title screen ;-; So my question is, does anyone have a save file right after beating Odolwa and rescuing the Deku Princess? Name and number of fairies don't matter. Thanks in advance.


So you were using only save states? You never saved normally in the game? Which emulator are you using?

My bro said he started playing Majoras Mask recently on Project64 so I can find out how far along he is.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2015)

bowser said:


> So you were using only save states? You never saved normally in the game? Which emulator are you using?
> 
> My bro said he started playing Majoras Mask recently on Project64 so I can find out how far along he is.


I only saved in-game once, in the clock town at the beginning, all saves after that were save states. I'm also using P64, and would be really thankful if you could help


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2015)

If you're willing to wait a little bit, I'll quickly play through the game until after Odolwa.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2015)

nasune said:


> If you're willing to wait a little bit, I'll quickly play through the game until after Odolwa.


Okay, take your time, thanks!


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Okay, take your time, thanks!


No problem, this should be it: save
There should be a savestate (number 9), and an actual save (you'll need the second file on the selection screen, the first one is probably end game stuff).
Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## bowser (Apr 7, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I only saved in-game once, in the clock town at the beginning, all saves after that were save states. I'm also using P64, and would be really thankful if you could help


So I asked my bro and he said he barely played it and hasn't even reached the first dungeon 

I hope nasune's save works for you.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 7, 2015)

nasune said:


> No problem, this should be it: save
> There should be a savestate (number 9), and an actual save (you'll need the second file on the selection screen, the first one is probably end game stuff).
> Let me know if there are any problems.


 
YEEEES, that's it, thanks a lot! 


bowser said:


> So I asked my bro and he said he barely played it and hasn't even reached the first dungeon
> 
> I hope nasune's save works for you.


 
Thanks for your effort too


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, I just played it for about half an hour, got the bomber's notebook, and as soon as I destroyed the ice that was blocking the path to the mountains, poof, power outage. Just my luck ;-; Now, let's do this again xD


----------



## Avryil (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi,
I know this post is a bit old, but I lost my save in Majora's Mask and had just saved the deku Princess and was wondering if you still had the save file ? The file in the link doesn't work anymore.
Thanks in advance.


----------

